# Water bowl to keep face dry



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I know there is a thread on this somewhere but I can't find it. I have been able to get Loki's face staining somewhat better but I think the real issue is that his face is wet all the time. He is the sloppiest drinker - he dunks his whole beard in the bowl. He will drink out of his Lixit water bottle but I worry that he won't get enough water just from the bottle. Does anyone know of other solutions for keeping his face dry - he runs when he sees me coming with the paper towel and I am not home all day. Thanks.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

No suggestion other than the bottle.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Barbara,

I don't have any other suggestions besides the bottle either, but thought I could help ease your mind regarding its use. My first Hav Apollo had a "drinking problem" he didn't have an "off switch" when presented with a bowl of water. When he was a puppy I went mad trying to housebreak him and spent a ton of money on medical tests until we tried the breeders suggestion of a Lixit bottle. The bottle solved all of his issues and he lived a happy healthy life on it.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I have tried several types of bowls, and this one is the winner! 

PRESTIGE ROAD REFRESHER NON-SPILL WATER BOWL - SMALL SIZE
Available on Amazon

I purchased one about a year ago and now have four. I put two bowls out each day and just rotate them.
They are dishwasher safe and still look as good as new a year later.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the one we use (same idea as the one cbelknap posted above) They work very well, but are a bit hard to clean because water goes through the handle section too. (which means you need a bottle brush to get in there) I just ordered one of the ones she uses to compare and see which I like better! 

https://smile.amazon.com/Lixit-Wate...id=1510084748&sr=1-1&keywords=Lixit+Water+boy


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

*UPDATE*



Cbelknap said:


> I have tried several types of bowls, and this one is the winner!
> 
> PRESTIGE ROAD REFRESHER NON-SPILL WATER BOWL - SMALL SIZE
> Available on Amazon
> ...


UPDATE: I ordered this bowl for Loki. It is a miracle. His face is dry all the time (a saver for my floors and so nice not to get wet kisses). The staining is also fading. I am letting his beard grow but asked the groomer to trim just a tiny bit each time so eventually he should be stain free. Angel Eyes cleared up his eyes so I think we are in the clear. Happy New Year!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That looks like a good bowl. So far I'm ok with Willow drinking out of the water spigot type waterer. I've been using Angel Eyes on her too although it's her beard that shows the most staining. Angel Eyes also has a product out for beard staining. I've been using that for several months now. In fact I'm on my third bottle. I'm pretty sure it's helping. The staining is much lighter and the hair growing out is still white. The only staining that seems to stay is just around her mouth. The stains that were down on her throat and cheeks seem to be gradually going away as she gets trimmed. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Someone mentioned a Lixit bottle - which one do you use?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> Someone mentioned a Lixit bottle - which one do you use?


I don't use the brand Lixit but I have used similar ones. Currently, I'm using this one which I really like https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y6MCMYG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It took me forever to find something like this one that wasn't too expensive but it is currently unavailable on Amazon.

I've also used this one which attaches to her crate or you can screw it on to a wood holder I think https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0194L7AFS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*bottle*



Jackie from Concrete said:


> I don't use the brand Lixit but I have used similar ones. Currently, I'm using this one which I really like https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y6MCMYG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It took me forever to find something like this one that wasn't too expensive but it is currently unavailable on Amazon.
> 
> I've also used this one which attaches to her crate or you can screw it on to a wood holder I think https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0194L7AFS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's the one I just ordered so that's good. I need the one that hooks on the crate right now because it's more for his crate rest period at the moment.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

*Picture the difference*

Picture from last year and yesterday. The only difference is the water bowl.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow! Huge difference!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Omg! I'm so impressed at the difference and so happy for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, he looks great!!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Miraculous!!Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow - that's impressive. By the way, how do you like your grooming turntable? I'm really tempted to get one. Does the arm with the restraint come with it? Does the restraint fit like a collar? From the photo it looks like it's around the chest area.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh Wow!


----------



## blevyva (Mar 31, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Wow - that's impressive. By the way, how do you like your grooming turntable? I'm really tempted to get one. Does the arm with the restraint come with it? Does the restraint fit like a collar? From the photo it looks like it's around the chest area.


I like it. The only problem is when I turn the table he turns with it so he can keep facing me! He does the same thing to the groomer so she hangs him in a sling so she can trim his legs and feet without him moving. It doesn't seem to bother him. LOL.

The arm and restraint come with it. It will go around his next like a collar but he never wears a collar so it bugs him. I put it under one leg around his chest. I was putting him on the counter on a towel but he wanted to wander off. On the grooming table he understands he has to stay. Amazon.com : Go Pet Club Pet Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 22-Inch, Blue : Pet Grooming Supplies : Pet Supplies


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

blevyva said:


> I like it. The only problem is when I turn the table he turns with it so he can keep facing me!


Thanks for the information. I was hoping it would keep the dog from turning! Willow does the same thing. Although with her, she seems to like facing only in one direction. When I turn her to get the other side, she keeps trying to turn back around.


----------



## blevyva (Mar 31, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks for the information. I was hoping it would keep the dog from turning! Willow does the same thing. Although with her, she seems to like facing only in one direction. When I turn her to get the other side, she keeps trying to turn back around.


I find a bully stick works best for keeping him still!!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*grooming table*



Jackie from Concrete said:


> Thanks for the information. I was hoping it would keep the dog from turning! Willow does the same thing. Although with her, she seems to like facing only in one direction. When I turn her to get the other side, she keeps trying to turn back around.


I just used mine to groom Perry. Our problem is that he doesn't like to have the arm to his back - he needs to face it - which makes getting his chest done really difficult


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures of Loki since getting his new bowl. He looks like a million bucks!


----------



## blevyva (Mar 31, 2016)

Melissa Brill said:


> I just used mine to groom Perry. Our problem is that he doesn't like to have the arm to his back - he needs to face it - which makes getting his chest done really difficult


They are so funny with all their quirks...


----------

